# Silly faces thread



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

There is a similar thread on another dog forum I'm on and I thought itd be fun to bring it here. post pictures of your dog making unflattering faces or doing silly things 

here's Hershey to start it off


----------



## emilie (Jul 28, 2011)

Yayy i love this thread


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm all dirty now Mom!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Derp! At agility class









My "asian girls" (truly no offense meant, I say it with much love and adoration!)









xbox is so exhausting.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I love this thread!

Sadly, Dilly-Dally doesn't hold still long enough for me to get a decent shot of her face.


----------



## Big Paws Up (Oct 12, 2011)

"Off Why?"


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A friend's dog


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

i really love this thread!


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Wink, wink...:wink:


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, is this your sock?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Waiting for peanut butter...










I iz zombie....










Gaahhh!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I giggled out loud at the last one. Great face!

Our first family photo









Not so sure about hotdog. It's slimy!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

lol! these are great so far. winnie's last one , especially. lol


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

houla said:


>


Aaaaaah! I want! Gimme gimme gimme!!!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Independent George said:


> Aaaaaah! I want! Gimme gimme gimme!!!


I already tried. Houla never learned to share.

That last picture of Poca is one of the best faces of all time.










Kennedy needs a little pick me up in the morning too:


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> I already tried. Houla never learned to share.


That's so not true.:hand: I offered to share her poopy (ahem), I mean puppy kisses with you.

Great pics in this thread!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

DERP


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Trist...he makes a lot of dumb faces.





































Stud wink lol


----------



## Empawium (Jul 7, 2011)

I love this thread. It's so entertaining!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I love this thread.

Between Trist, Poca, Colt & Lucy my day just got a lot better.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

LOL I don't even know!










Please mommy don't make us move AGAIN!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Peanut butter









Flappy dog lips









Pumbaa fell asleep like this on the way home from her hernia operation. Is it mean to take pictures of your dogs when they are on drugs?









Sitting with Pumbaa









Killer Labrador









Maybe too much face skin?


----------



## Firem4nJoe (Oct 10, 2011)

Buddha









My Lip Got Stuck









Big Yawn









Can I Come In With My Half Eaten Rabbit Please?


----------



## Budgiebonkers (Oct 13, 2011)

My puppy Shasta














My moms puppy Coaco her eyes looked so blue in it it's funny!


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

[Quote removed by moderator]

:clap2:
Bunch of great pics but I LOLed at this one!

What's the breed of the black/white pooch?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.122037007904307.23980.100002940258423&type=1&l=63c64680bf

Pirate yorkie says, "aaaaaarrrrrrrrrr-fff".


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.122038741237467.23983.100002940258423&type=1&l=4e7b5f8be1

Larry the Cable Guy always cracks me up.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I finally found one!

"What beagle? I don't see a beagle!"


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma's been known to make a silly face, or two, or three, or four, LOL























































I'll stop now.


----------



## NikAndBear (Oct 14, 2011)

Bear xD


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Independent George said:


> I finally found one!


I think...this may be the first time I've ever seen a picture of Dilly Dally. She's cute!

And those last two of Kuma lol. It kinda looks like he's photobombing an otherwise normal shot of the man in your last one


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

[Quote removed by moderator]

She has the best faces. That's an "I just farted in the elevator" face if I ever saw one.


----------



## elpizo (Jun 21, 2010)

"I'm about to get a _bath_?! Oh noez"​








Please no bath?​

















Alien dog!​


----------



## The Red Herring (Dec 16, 2010)

I love this thread. Here is Otto's contribution! Sorry if you've seen some of these already.




























He put himself under the skirt for shade. Thankfully I knew this person. 




























...and this. The background and batwings are the only things photoshopped. 










He's sooo photogenic.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

This thread has me rolling. Here's some of mine:


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, I love that third to last one. Squash looks like some kind of snow monster bursting up from the depths.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

They are all cracking me up. 

Oliver doesn't even try but he has mastered the goofy faces
The famous, Don't like Cigarette smoke face


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread, HersheyBear - what a lot fun pictures!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Kodi is always so sad looking:

"I'm not on the couch..."









"I'm sorry"









"No, really, I'm sorry"









"I'm so sorry... I will never jump on the couch again"









"I know I'm not supposed to be out here..."









Actually, he wasn't even in trouble in any of these pictures...


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

My brother's dog:








My sister's cat:


----------



## Kaytee (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome! Love these pictures!! 
I can never get my two dogs together for a nice picture!!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Foster dog Rottie







Foster dog Cinder







Ty Ty the Smelly Guy







Tyler and cousin Chloe (with Ozzie smushed in between)


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

amynrichie said:


> My sister's cat:
> View attachment 28807


Lol. Camouflage!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, HersheyBear - what a lot fun pictures!



np! wanted to spread the silly dog face love,lol. i love all these so far!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

annoying flash


















"dude"


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I love this thread.

Here's Biscuit, being such a lady in the car! Clearly she doesn't think much of I-95.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I was looking through some old pictures today...

This was a really windy day, neither dog's ears really stand up like that (that's my old dog Roxy):











And Pip and Roxy:


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

George sez: "Yep, looks like a cavity"

IMG_0569 by cover_tune, on Flickr

Mid-shake

DSCN0682 by cover_tune, on Flickr

Corona's best Bulldog impression (actually an allergic reaction, lol)

DSCN0203 by cover_tune, on Flickr

Panting, but too tired to actually lift his head

IMG00174-20110103-2155 by cover_tune, on Flickr

Do you mind..

IMG_9484 by cover_tune, on Flickr


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Found a couple more - 

Wish this one had come out better. Tristan is so happy to be alive lol










OMG, did you SEE that?!










Faceplant 




























And the stink-eye. I really DID exploit his time in the cone.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, this face actually kind of feaks me out:


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

I cant seem to find any silly ones with winter but i did find out with chisum

Dont look at mee!!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> OMG, did you SEE that?!


LMAO! I think I love your dog.


George...little yellow dongs can be kind of freaky.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Who wants to give me a good caption for this one?


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> Who wants to give me a good caption for this one?


Maybe not a great caption but I immediately thought 'get in my belly!'


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

+two said:


> Maybe not a great caption but I immediately thought 'get in my belly!'


Lol. All I can think of is how much I want to stick my hand in her mouth. Pretty sure I did immediately after taking this picture...


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> George...little yellow dongs can be kind of freaky.


Yellow dongs do it freaky-deaky.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Tofu_pup said:


> LMAO! I think I love your dog.


LOL he's pretty adorkable

And on a side OT note, I too am compelled to stick my hands into open pet mouths lol. Even if he's just sitting next to me panting...I'll reach out and poke his tongue


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Independent George said:


> Ok, this face actually kind of feaks me out:


That is freaky! Looks like your dong is morphing into a p****cat!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I know I've posted some of these in the past, but:

Hiya!









Did I do a good flossing job?









Ya missed me, Cat!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Great pics! LOL

I don't have any real goofy looking ones but I've picked out a few that have some good facial expressions...

Cash - First time floating down a river in a dingy "Are you sure about this Mom??"








Cash - Smiley Face!








Thumper 7.5 weeks - "Any more dishes for me to rinse off Mom!?"








Thumper 8 weeks - "Really Mom, ANOTHER picture......?"








Thumper 16 weeks - iPhone camera in reverse mode " What the hell? I can see myself on that thing"








Thumper 16 weeks - iPhone camera in reverse mode " Okay this thing is starting to creep me out"


----------



## Kumacho (Mar 7, 2008)

This is the greatest thread ever! I needed a smile and got got one, or two or eight.


----------



## trashisart (Oct 18, 2011)

this thread is awesome!
heres my little guy Riot "smiling" showing off those baby teeth.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

We should have a funniest face contest soon! =) It will be hard to decide, though.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Old photo but still: 

"I stick my tongue in your general direction"


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I was burning a disc today for Christmas as gifts to my family members and when I got to the dog pics I came across these.................... I just had to share!


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Derp!


----------

